# Keyhole cichlid in a community setting



## Diz1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the forum and I've been keeping tropical fish for a couple of years.
I have a Juwel Rio 180 aquarium with and external filter and the following stock:

1platy
7 cherry barbs
11 ember tetras
6 sterbai cory
4 male guppies
1 BN plec

I would really like to try a pair of keyhole cichlids, but I've been told that they might go for my ember tetras.
My tank has a sand substrate, with moderate planting and driftwood, so plenty of hiding spots and I would provide a cave for the keyholes.

What do you experts think? Would the keyholes attack my embers?

Thank you in advance

Diz1


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've kept keyholes with green neon tetras without problem, so I'd think the embers would be okay.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

My experience with Keyholes has been that they work very well in a community.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

No prob at all.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

My experience is that once mature, they will prey on other (small) fish. Mine regularly hunted neons and rummynose tetras.


----------



## Diz1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh, dear! That's not what I was hoping to hear!
Has anyone else had this problem with mature keyholes?
Should I think of a different species of cichlid for my community? Any advice would be most welcome.
Stocking is as listed above, PH is 6.4, Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 10. The tank has been running for 2 years.


----------



## longshot001 (Jun 12, 2015)

Have you looked into bolivian rams? I think they would be fine with everything you have listed (they stay smallish). Most cichlids, despite temperament, will try to eat any fish that will fit in their mouth.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I have had Keyholes before too. Nice community fish, but will eat small fish. This is natural.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

Mine constantly hunts smaller fish, but he's not really good at it. That said, the number of small ditherish fish is in steady decline. Great fish though...mine is very social and a nice wet pet.


----------

